# Does PAL Nintendo 64 has 60fps games? and are there any mods?



## MetoMeto (Dec 28, 2019)

I know older consoles had this PAL and NTSC 50 vs 60Hz (fps). 
I own a PAL version and i was wondering..does N64 american version of console has better frame-rate than European one?

And are there any hardware mods for N64 that i can do maybe?
I modded Dreamcast to output VGA for example...


----------



## notimp (Dec 28, 2019)

Zelda OOT ran in NTSC at 20fps and in PAL at 17.

No, there were no PAL Games on the System that ran at NTSC speeds, that 'feature' was first seen on the Dreamcast afair. Before Consoles adhered strictly to the TV norm in the reagion they were sold in.

Now another interesting question would be - did any N64 games run at 60fps?



> - Some *N64* games have an unlocked *framerate* which means that they can reach 60fps in NOT heavy load situation (like watching a wall) but most of the time *run *lower (30fps , 20fps). This is the case for golden eyes and perfect dark for example. I didn't include these games.


src: Youtube Video below.
But there are some. 

Youtube to the rescue:


----------



## notimp (Dec 28, 2019)

So yes there is a difference.

As for if you can make Pal N64 run Pal games at NTSC speeds - see:
https://old.reddit.com/r/n64/comments/8rsyv7/pal_n64_60hz_mod/

Short answer should be: No.

There is no simple voltage mod/switch mod available that I'm aware of.
edit: More in depth but in german: https://circuit-board.de/forum/index.php/Thread/428-N64-50-60Hz-Schalter/

Use google translate on it if you are so inclined. 

Short answer: Still - no.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 7, 2022)

notimp said:


> Zelda OOT ran in NTSC at 20fps and in PAL at 17.


How did Nintendo get away with that? 20fps is bad, 17 even worse.

However, back then we were just kids so we didn't notice things we do know.

At least everyone around the globe now have games running at the same fps (whether it's good or bad).


----------



## duwen (Oct 7, 2022)

As was the case with a lot of cartridge based systems, some games were optimised for their PAL releases.

I just found a list of N64 optimised titles here... https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nintendo_64_forever/pal-optimised-list-t2741.html


----------

